# Dutchman here :D



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! No worries about your english, you did very well. This is as good of a place to practice as any  

We are photo fanatics here, with permission of the owner of course, would love to see them!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome! I assume you are a "Dutch woman", no?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome! your english is mucho better than some people i know haha. and yes with pictures are a must! with permission of course


----------



## Reeltje (Jul 13, 2012)

A dutch woman yes  But 'dutchman' sounds funnier haha. 
Photo's, let's see..

This is my lovely Eefje 
When the owner bought her as a yearling I didn't like her AT ALL. But I like her more and more, she's really great  But she has her moments, mares... haha.
















This little monster is Jewel. She's got a golden heart, doesn't do anything wrong. Really the nicest horse I've ever seen! But she is a welsh with a LOT of Energy, and under the saddle she's a little dragon haha. 
First photo is today, she rolled in the mud :') second was last summer when she was clean hahaa.
















And last but not least, Annemoon. She's blind on one side, because she was kicked by another horse if I'm right. Doesn't make her any less cute! I do a little bit of tricktraining with her.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Your English is lovely haha

And so are your equines  LOVE Jewel!!

Welcome!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Nice looking horses!!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Aurelia, and don't worry, your English is great! Better than some Australians I know ;-)

Totally in love with Eefjie, but then I can't help it - she's a Friesian! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reeltje (Jul 13, 2012)

Yea Friesians are so pretty


----------

